# I work alone



## treemandan (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, with nobody else
And you know when I work alone
I work all by myself.

Everybody wants a piece of me this week but I went a did this job and left them hanging. Really nothing much just some clearance clarence, I didn't need any help screwing it up as I can do that by myself.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 11, 2009)

I think that is all from before. I have to send all 12 of these pics to my client in Spokane.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 11, 2009)

Last 2. I did the gutters real quick too.


----------



## Rookie1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Man dont get me wrong,I like shade,but thats too many trees too close to the house. Nice looking place.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 11, 2009)

No climbing on this job except on the mushy roofs. Just a word of advice when hucking branches off the edge: Make dam ( awful dam) sure that what you toss don't snag ahold of you and take you with it. I saw a kid come off a low roof being propelled by the weight of the limb itself. He was Ok.


----------



## HS Climber (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah that would kinda suck getting thrown off a roof. 

thats alot of shade from those trees thought and really close to the house. i would hate that. 

It didnt look like you messed anything up.


----------



## Rookie1 (Aug 13, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Good thread Treemandan.
> 
> I enjoy working alone, especially when I'm all by myself.



I like that can I use that in my signature?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2009)

I like your owl, but how'd you train it to stay so still?


----------



## Blazin (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd a trimmed those pines right to the :censored: ground! I see the roof is nice and green from em. Those white pines are nothin but a headache, you'll prolly get the job to whack em when they're on the house. LOL!


----------



## treemandan (Aug 13, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> I like your owl, but how'd you train it to stay so still?



It was shot and stuffed as we were not able to train it to sit there like that.

I left two skid marks on the 2nd garage roof but was able to land everything with out hitting any of the numerous lights or downspouts.

I don't know what I would do if I owned the placed and lived there, I guess I would keep em til they got just about to big to handle easily, turn the birch into some mutant pollard against the house and get some gutter gaurds?
Basically the ladies mom and dad had lived there and she is selling. I almost called her to ask if she would give the old 280 Z in the garage as payment, I dunno, maybe she would have for the 750 but I don't need a 280Z.


----------



## dancan (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice pictures !



TreeCo said:


> I enjoy working alone, especially when I'm all by myself.



So true alot of the time .


----------



## treeseer (Aug 25, 2009)

Good clearance Dan. Why do them guys say the trees are too close? Cozy is fine--it's the logs from long off that get the velocity to do damage.

Give George Thorogood some props if you wanna use that line, boys.

I drink
alone, yeah, with nobody else.
I drink
alone, yeah, with nobody else.
Yeah, you know when I drink alone, I prefer to be by myself.

Now, every morning, just before breakfast,
I don't want no coffee
or tea.
Just me and my good buddy Weiser.
That's all I ever need.

Cause I drink alone, yeah, with nobody else.
I drink alone, yeah, with nobody else.
Yeah, you know when I drink alone, I prefer to be by myself.

Now, the other night I lay sleeping,
And I woke from a terrible dream.
So I called up my pal, Jack Daniels,
And his partner Jimmy Beam.

And we drank alone, yeah, with nobody else.
We drank alone, yeah, with nobody else.
Yeah, you know when I drink alone, I prefer to be by myself.

Well, the other night I got invited to a party,
But I stayed home instead.
Just me and my pal Johnny Walker,
And his brothers Black and Red.

And we drank alone, yeah, with nobody else.
We drank alone, yeah, with nobody else.
Yeah, you know when I drink alone, I prefer to be by myself.

Well, my whole family done give up on me,
And it makes me feel so bad.
The only one who'll hang out with me
Is my dear old Granddad.

And we drink alone, yeah, with nobody else.
We drink alone, yeah, with nobody else.
Yeah, you know when I drink alone, I prefer to be by myself.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 25, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Good clearance Dan. Why do them guys say the trees are too close? Cozy is fine--it's the logs from long off that get the velocity to do damage.
> 
> Give George Thorogood some props if you wanna use that line, boys.
> 
> ...



The deck was covered in pine sap so maybe not such a great idea to put them there.


----------



## bigbavarian (Sep 9, 2009)

I work alone, only pay myself.

Uh, well I mean the wife.


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 9, 2009)

treeseer said:


> Good clearance Dan. Why do them guys say the trees are too close? Cozy is fine-



I work alone. I bring somebody only if I need someone to untie branches I lower. Which isn't much. 

I did a large pear tree today. It was cake. I parked the truck under the tree and dropped all the cuts into the back of the truck. Comfy tree, nice day and some pay to go with it, all at the end of the day. Not to mention special fire side warmth this weekend. Um um pear. 

I think that job looks perfect to me. Nice work Dan.


----------



## alesmaher (Sep 10, 2009)

bigbavarian said:


> I work alone, only pay myself.
> 
> Uh, well I mean the wife.



also signs


----------



## treevet (Sep 11, 2009)

I have had a good gm the last couple of years but that is a drop in the bucket. Sometimes it is such a pleasure to work alone.

I generally work in the same small town I live in so if I needed multiple trucks etc, I just throw a bicycle on my pickup in the morning and take a truck to the job, then ride the bike back to the lot and drive another truck back. Sometimes I may have 4 trucks or more on job.

People look at this and usually ask "where is everybody"? Get a good laugh out of that every time.

Nice picts.


----------

